# Hurtta coming to US- best winter coats!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally, high tech dog coats will be available in the US. I have the winter coats and they are the best dog coats I have ever seen. I feel they are North Face for dogs

This place has free shipping for forum members.

Here are the promo codes offered to forum members:

"havanese" gives 10% off anything in store.
"havanese13" gives 15% off anything in the 'Active Wear' Category when ordering by November 13th. 
"havanese3" gives 20% off anything in the 'Active Wear' Category when ordering 3 or more items of active wear by November 13th.

http://www.eurodogdesigns.com/


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You know I love you but I must say, from the day we first spoke you've helped me spend my money . . . a lot of it. :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

pjewel said:


> You know I love you but I must say, from the day we first spoke you've helped me spend my money . . . a lot of it. :biggrin1:


HAHA! If I told you guys I was frugal, would you believe it? I really am. The dogs are really the only place I go crazy. I guess I justify spending money on them because I don't have kids!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh good timing...I've been trying to research winter coats since it gets really cold here in the winter.

Problem solved. Ordered!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You will absolutely love these coats!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You're out to get us spending tonight Linda. Do you have a picture of the dog's clothes closet? If it's bigger than yours ,I wouldn't be surprised. :jaw:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I knew you would be here to make fun of me Dave

Yes, the dogs have better clothes than I do. I buy them expensive stuff, but I shop at Marshal's and TJ for myself!!! LOL

Here is model Scudder in his coat


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Love these coats - did you get a 12 or a 13 size?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, it's cute. I ordered the black in a 13 (hope it fits)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred and Scuds are both about 13-14 inches from next to tail. They are on the larger size at about 15.5-16.5lbs. They both have deep chests around 18-19" chest girth. I went with a 14, because they are longer. It has so many adjustments though. I had to adjust the waist much smaller. The 14 is a great fit for my larger boys.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love everything about it but that it doesn't cover their legs. I really love to avoid those snowball legs. Yikes! Can't believe I'm talking about snow already. I am sooooo not looking forward to winter.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you are looking for a snowsuit, they make these. This website is in Wales, but they will price match with free shipping. I got Bella her winter coat from them and it turned out being cheaper than getting it in the US, because their price for the winter coat was cheaper. The only problem is sizing. If it doesn't fit, you have to ship it back internationally!

http://www.camddwrcanine.co.uk/


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! I need to check the coats out! There goes my Christmas presents!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Those coats look great, but a little out of my budget with 4 dogs. I still love the FidoFleece coats. They are easy to put on and cover their bellies and backs. They keep them very warm, too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sizing information for anyone who is curious. I went to an agility event today and was able to try on the size 13" waterproof fleece. It fit both fred and scuds. I have the size 14" winter coats which also fit.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Is that the raincoat? He looks so extremely handsome in that...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I love everything about it but that it doesn't cover their legs. I really love to avoid those snowball legs. Yikes! Can't believe I'm talking about snow already. I am sooooo not looking forward to winter.


Geri, they do make it...on the page at the bottom...darling...of course!!! Glad I would not have to order 3...but 2 is bad enough..


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

And here I thought having to buy one was bad enough! LOL Now, I'm looking at boots for my poor little guy. Looking at the muttluks. He's hard to measure. I think the XXsmall should fit. As for the coat, I think measured at 13" but he wiggles so much. Well, that's the size I ordered anyhow. I"m totally not a doggy clothes person, but since it gets to be in the -30s Celsius here in the winter I'd feel like a bad mommy if I didn't get him some protection. Granted at home he has an indoor system, but at work we have to go outside and he farts around about going out there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Is that the raincoat? He looks so extremely handsome in that...


Thanks Flynn!
Scudder is wearing the winter coat.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

misstray said:


> And here I thought having to buy one was bad enough! LOL Now, I'm looking at boots for my poor little guy. Looking at the muttluks. He's hard to measure. I think the XXsmall should fit. As for the coat, I think measured at 13" but he wiggles so much. Well, that's the size I ordered anyhow. I"m totally not a doggy clothes person, but since it gets to be in the -30s Celsius here in the winter I'd feel like a bad mommy if I didn't get him some protection. Granted at home he has an indoor system, but at work we have to go outside and he farts around about going out there.


I think you will be fine with the 13". My guys have the 14", but I feel the 13" probably would have fit better. They are so adjustable. Please post a picture when your coat arrives in Nov!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally, Hurtta arrived in the US today. This gal is so nice to deal with and offered 10% off to forum members.

Just use the code: havanese
http://www.eurodogdesigns.com/


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm..I'm glad this post was resurrected just int time for me to see it.  It brings up a question that I thought of when I was researching the Havenese breed.
Do they get cold easy? I wouldn't have thought that they would (with all that hair) but I know they are from Cuba so....? 

Poor Jasper didn't even come with all that Hav hair so he's probably going to freeze!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys are in puppy cuts, so they do get cold. My guys walk in the rain and snow and once they are wet, they get very cold.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ack...sure NOW they have a discount for forum members when I put in my order ages ago! Hmph. LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie is growing out, but when/if I cut her down I will totally be getting her one of these!! 
and yes, they DO get cold, although seem to tolerate the cold better than the heat for sure!


----------



## Leah00 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's odd, you'd think that it would be the other way around being from Cuba. 
I guess we've spoiled them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I spoke to the gal at, http://www.eurodogdesigns.com/. Here are more coupon codes for the forum members.
"havanese" gives 10% off anything in store.
"havanese13" gives 15% off anything in the 'Active Wear' Category when ordering by November 13th. 
"havanese3" gives 20% off anything in the 'Active Wear' Category when ordering 3 or more items of active wear by November 13th.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

wellll, if I put Lady Mia and Sir Winston in the Little Lion clip, I may have to order one of these to keep their little bums warm...hmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella stsys nice and toasty in hers!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Would you believe me if I tell you that Bumi refuses to MOVE if I put any kind of clothes on him? Last time I tried, he sat in the middle of the kitchen for 10 full minutes without moving until I picked him up and took the outfit off.
It is so frustrating, I can't put a collar on him because he drags himself all over the floor trying to get it off. He freaks out if I put any kind of outfit on him, and let's not talk about hats. :frusty:
Is there such thing as nudist dog?:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Carefulove said:


> Would you believe me if I tell you that Bumi refuses to MOVE if I put any kind of clothes on him? Last time I tried, he sat in the middle of the kitchen for 10 full minutes without moving until I picked him up and took the outfit off.
> It is so frustrating, I can't put a collar on him because he drags himself all over the floor trying to get it off. He freaks out if I put any kind of outfit on him, and let's not talk about hats. :frusty:
> Is there such thing as nudist dog?:biggrin1:


Brody was like that with his leash so I'm anticipating the same thing for the coat and boots. His muttluks are ready for pickup at Sears and his coat will arrive sometime in November. I'm going to do some short training sessions where I put them on him for short periods of time and give him treats and stuff so hopefully he'll be used to it when we need to put it on for real.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred freezes for a minute or so. He used to not move, but he got used to wearing coats. He doesn't like wearing them so I only put one on if is cold & wet, snowing, or extremely cold. I swear that boy would rather shiver!

Scudder and Bella could care less. I wonder if it has to do with Scuds and Bella tend to get cold, but it takes Fred a lot to get cold......

I also found certain coats are more restrictive. Fred doesn't seem to mind the Hurtta or Obtrack coats. He likes the Obtrack best, but that is not a very warm coat.


----------



## Euki (Nov 6, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with Kristalas.com? I really want to try the Hurtta overalls for Baron but eurodogdesigns is out of stock. Kristalas is the only place online that I could find them stateside... or any other recommendations on sites that carry Hurtta?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, the place I mentioned is in the US. She has free shipping too!
Euro dog designs


----------



## Euki (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Linda, thanks. Eurodogdesigns is backordered on the overalls right now and Kristalas is the only online retailer that I could find that appeared to have them in stock. I was hoping someone here either might have used Kristalas before and could recommend or perhaps recommend another stateside site that carried the overalls.

Do you remember off the top of your head what size you have? It looks like Baron is closest to 301.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, I am sorry. I missed that because I was viewing the forum from my phone. I tried the overalls once, but the size was too small and the shipping was too expensive to exchange overseas. I don't recall the size I ordered. I think the most important measurement is the length of dog and then the leg length for the overalls. I always think the chest areas will be too large, but I have the coats and just order the waterproof fleeces and they fit fine. I was able to try the fleeces on at a dog show. My boys wear the 14"/36cm for coats and jackets. Bella wears a 12"/30cm, but she is the smallest havanese ever!

Did you try calling Euro dog design to see when her overalls would come in? I've talked to her and she is very nice. Good luck. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Euki said:


> Hi Linda, thanks. Eurodogdesigns is backordered on the overalls right now and Kristalas is the only online retailer that I could find that appeared to have them in stock. I was hoping someone here either might have used Kristalas before and could recommend or perhaps recommend another stateside site that carried the overalls.
> 
> Do you remember off the top of your head what size you have? It looks like Baron is closest to 301.


PS. I actually ordered from this gal because she lives near me. Her delivery comes tomorrow. She works about 2 miles from my house so she is hand delivering my order to me on Tuesday She might have the overalls you need. If not she can get them, because there is now a REP for Hurtta in the US.

http://www.abelpetsupply.com/collections/winter-gear/products/hurtta-pro-fleece-jacket


----------



## Euki (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, Linda! I'll give euro dogs a call this week and see where they are at with getting another shipment in. I am also really interested in the fleece waterproof overalls by Hurtta but had trouble finding them even with UK retailers. I wonder if your girl that's local to you might be able to come through with that? I will let you know how things go! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She can but it can take awhile. I was going to order a color that's not available in US. She just has to wait for the Rep to place an order to Finland. You probably need to know the size though...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well Brody's coat arrived. I haven't opened it up and tried it on yet. I'm a little annoyed because I ordered it in black and they sent a blue one. It's the size I ordered (hopefully it fits) so I'm sure as heck not sending it back to wait again (the postal time took ages since I'm in Canada and he needs it now). The blue is pretty and all, but I wanted black to match his colouring and his boots.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Eek...the 13 is waaaay huge for him (by about 2 sizes I think)!!! I guess he still might grow into it since he's only 9 1/2 months old. I have all adjustments as small as they'll go and the back elastics over his legs just flop down and do nothing really (hope he doesn't trip on them). I also have to hitch the underbelly part forward or he won't be able to go to the bathroom in it since it would cover it!

I'm also disappointed there is nothing on there to attach a leash to.

I really really really would have preferred the black since it wouldn't have been so darn obvious he's in a coat.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, looking at pictures I apparently put it on wrong the first time. ha ha Bad mommy. Here it is on correctly. It is still way too big. Oh well. It'll keep him warm.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe they sent you the wrong color! That's awful. It looks about one size too big. If the length fits, he might fill out around the girth. As my guys got older they definitely did!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, the size will work and he'll probably fill out some. He's a bit smaller than I thought, I guess. It's a bit long too, but he can go potty in it so it'll work. It's not so gapey when I actually put it on right. Ha ha. Once I figured out how it actually went on, it goes on remarkable fast - under a minute. I'd still definitely have preferred the black. I did email them about it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Too bad you really need the coat now. I would have made them pay for shipping both ways to get the right color. At least the blue looks nice!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe how much you have to adjust the straps! Bella has a size 12 that fits her perfectly. She is only 7 lbs. How big is your boy? Here is Bella in her size 12.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's somewhere around 11 pounds. I was surprised it was so big on him too, I was more worried it'd be too small. I have the straps adjusted as small as I could make them practically go. I have to hitch the underbelly part up and the back a bit too before I cinch it. It says it is a 13 though. He's happy enough in it which is the main thing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, at least he is warm. Bella is actually a size 30 cm, which is equivalent to a 12. Are you sure you have the straps correct? They should turn underneath. 
Anyway, it looks good and it will keep him nice a toasty. Plus, I really do think he will fill out a bit. My guys filled out until they were 2 years old.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It looks like you may have only adjusted one of the straps. Do both side evenly and you won't have all that excess strap hanging out Also, fold the collar down and bring the coat more forward on his neck. That might help.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL No, both sides of the straps are adjusted. I have 7" of excess strap on both sides! I wouldn't have thought of folding down the collar though...I'll try that!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's crazy! Bella's coat is 1 inch smaller in length and she only has a couple inches of excess strap on each side. Plus, she is only 7 lbs. I wonder if the coats size is marked wrong..... very strange.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's a freak! ha ha At least he has lots of room to plump up anyhow!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh and just so it doesn't sound like I don't like the coat quality...it's excellent. Seems very well constructed. The outer material is nice and waterproof and the inner material is soft and warm. It's easy to put on (once I figured out how to do it) and Brody is comfy in it. It's just too big and the wrong colour! (both things I can live with)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I ordered the coveralls for Lizzie. I can put a sweater on under it when it's super cold, but my main reason for getting this is to avoid the snowball mess. Her harness fit fine with it. She does have a Richards Harness coat that I can try under it, too. It might be easier with all her hair to have a sweater on under it. Here she is modeling it. She would not move at all. Hopefully, she will go for walks or run in the snow!! If we ever get any snow!http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39631&stc=1&d=1326146394


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Lynne,
Very cute picture of your pup in the overalls!
I just received the Hurtta overalls I ordered for Jazz and we LOVE them! After lots of back and forth with Katja at EuroDogDesigns, measuring and remeasuring, I ordered the 12M and they are a perfect fit. Jazz isn't clipped and spends alot of time walking outdoors in all types of weather, so the dreaded snowballs are a challenge all winter. I've tried a series of '4-legged suits' but to date, hadn't found one that seemed totally comfortable. First time out in the Hurtta, she was happy to play the 'run like hell' game in the snow, so I guess she approves. And my husband will be happy to be walking a dog that looks 'sporty' versus 'girly girly' (although to his credit, he is happy to walk her no matter what she is wearing!).
Wanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey they looks great!!! I do like their overall, because they are so light weight. If you need warmth, you can throw something under them!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lizzie is cute, is she a small Hav, how much does she weigh? I love the look, wonder if it matts her coat?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie weighs 11 pounds. All of a sudden she has "filled out". I ordered her the 12M which is 302 on some sites. I hope it does not mat her coat. Time will tell


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Jazz said:


> Hi Lynne,
> Very cute picture of your pup in the overalls!
> I just received the Hurtta overalls I ordered for Jazz and we LOVE them! After lots of back and forth with Katja at EuroDogDesigns, measuring and remeasuring, I ordered the 12M and they are a perfect fit. Jazz isn't clipped and spends alot of time walking outdoors in all types of weather, so the dreaded snowballs are a challenge all winter. I've tried a series of '4-legged suits' but to date, hadn't found one that seemed totally comfortable. First time out in the Hurtta, she was happy to play the 'run like hell' game in the snow, so I guess she approves. And my husband will be happy to be walking a dog that looks 'sporty' versus 'girly girly' (although to his credit, he is happy to walk her no matter what she is wearing!).
> Wanda


Well, if Jazz will RLH in them I am hoping that Lizzie will!! Hubby will probably die from laughter when he sees them. She might still get some snowballs, but these will be great when it rains too. I have some mutt-luks boots-do you use boots?

Katja was so sweet. I did email her with Lizzie's measurements and she recommended the 12M. It took me a few days to order and she had sold the last one the day before. She had them drop-shipped from the company.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Lynne,
I suspect that Katja had sold her last 12M to me! She had to ship to Montreal, so the shipping time was longer. I was also very impressed with the service and quick response.
I agree that the overall will be great in both snow and rain. I have a Muttluk rainsuit, but it is very tight and it takes forever to stuff in all the long coat. The Hurtta has plenty of room and is quick to put on. 
I think I have tried every boot made, but nothing really stays on all 4 feet for a complete walk (Jazz walks at least 3 KM twice a day). I live in a rural area (no sidewalks) so Jazz is often walking on roads with more snow, or checking out the 'off-road' areas. As long as I keep her on roads with no salt when we walk, her feet are not an issue. And on the rare occasions that she is bothered, she stops and lifts her foot and her very well trained humans rush to clean off the indicated paw! 
In case anyone else who has the overalls was wondering about the snaps on the inside of the legs (I was curious....) - there is a fleece overall that can be worn alone or turned inside out and worn with the outdoor overall (it has the corresponding snaps on the legs to attach the two together). Katja advised me that Hurtta does not sell the fleece overall in the US. 
We have to appreciate our poor husbands' good humour as they walk 'dressed dogs'. Laughing is allowed! I'm sure most of them NEVER envisioned walking a dog dressed in a rainsuit and boots, or a pink sheepskin coat, or ..... Previously, we had Goldens - my husband often says he never imagined himself with a small dog but can't believe how much he loves her (and it is reciprocal).


----------

